# Bay Flats Lodge - "Bathtub Water Conditions"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

*Capt. Chris Martin*
How has the fishing has been for us over the course of the past couple weeks? To sum things up in one statement, most of the guides might say weâ€™re currently suffering from a simple case of the summertime blues. One day we will not have an ounce of wind to speak of, while the very next day we are presented with southerly gusts in excess of 20-mph. This varying scenario has anglers running all the way from the surf with top waters to that of wade fishing in chest deep water out over deep sand guts that cover area shorelines along our neighboring bay shores. And in that our water temperatures have now grown to be extremely warm, most are finding it very advantageous to locate shallow sand bars first thing every morning that happen to be surrounded by deeper water. A general focus has been on those sand bars which tend to run parallel to the shoreline, and that happen to be too deep to wade out to from the shoreline. You will usually have to locate these bars utilizing a slow search via the aid of my electronic GPS and/or depth finder.

With water temperatures being as high as they are right now, you may find that the lower water column is where you tend to receive the greatest bite, and it is where you are likely to catch the majority of your fish. If you happen to lose the bite while youâ€™re fishing the lower water column, you may discovered that if you simply drag your lure across the bayâ€™s floor while making short, small pumps with your rod tip, you will then (most likely) regain the bite.

There have been some low tides recently that have forced wading anglers to have to work in the secondary and tapered sand guts on the south shoreline of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. Successful anglers are starting their initial morning wade sessions out deeper than usual, and smack dab out in front of some of our areaâ€™s passes and guts that lead directly into the back-lake country of Matagorda Island. When doing this, and in hopes of finding any numerable amount of fish, it is highly recommend that you wade slowly, and that once you receive a bite, then stop and fish that particular area over and over again. This may sound simple, but a lot of people have an extremely hard time staying put and casting in an area time-and-time again. Patience is, in fact, a virtue! And having patience often means the difference between catching a few and many trout on any given day.

Again, our coastal waters are really hot right now. Resultant of this, some anglers may not be finding the number of quality fish in the shallows as compared to that of the quantity of fish out in deeper water. When fishing out deep, there are two important questions that you should often ask yourself, â€œHow deep, and how fast, should you work your lure? Well, the trout are more often going to hit the lure on the fall in the lower water column, so work your rod tip above your head, and give the lure two to three harder pumps prior to letting it fall. You can sometimes even work the rod tip to your left and to your right while keeping it high in the air, in hopes of enticing a â€œreaction biteâ€ in the event that a fish happens to be in the nearby vicinity. Being able to control your lure and keeping it in the strike zone is just about the most important part of having a successful day out on the water. It all gets back to how you work the lure, and remembering that the fish are unable to strike the lure if it isnâ€˜t in front of them.

Donâ€™t forget to stay informed as to the latest weather happenings while out on the water this summer. As the day warms over the course of the morning and early afternoon hours, small cells of thunderstorms blowing in off the Gulf can often explode the moment they cross land, making for what can often be a very uncomfortable experience. Keep an eye on the horizon, and keep a plan in the back of your mind for where you can go quickly in the event the weather changes on you abruptly. Have fun out there, and be safe!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunshine and a few clouds. Hot and humid. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low around 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 81F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A light to moderate onshore flow will continue today through Saturday. Sufficient moisture will contribute to showers today and Saturday mainly during the morning hours. Moisture will increase Sunday into the early part of next week, which will result in isolated showers and thunderstorms. A weak to occasionally moderate onshore flow is expected through next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics!*

08-05-2016


----------

